# closing in metal carport



## DrBailey

In the last two months I have been closing in a metal carport and building in a roof (or lean-to) connecting my big shop,the carport and a utility shed. The idea was to have a dry storage for four small lawn and garden tractors.
I will post pics of this project, then in another thread I will post pics of closing in a carport on my home.
Keep in mind, I am not a carpenter, This is probably the first successful build I have ever done. There are plenty of mistakes and faults but Im a simple man, dont take much to make me happy!


----------



## DrBailey

one more pic of carport,almost done.
four pics of the lean-to


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Looking good DR! Looks to be a nice little workshop!


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Nothing wrong with that build, I would like to have something like that myself. I'm guessing you don't have to worry about snow loads on the roof, looks like a large span in the pictures. Thanks for sharing with us, and keep the pictures coming with updates. Bye


----------



## DrBailey

BelarusBulldog said:


> Nothing wrong with that build, I would like to have something like that myself. I'm guessing you don't have to worry about snow loads on the roof, looks like a large span in the pictures. Thanks for sharing with us, and keep the pictures coming with updates. Bye


 The metal port has been in place for approx.10 years, its had two or three 12 and 18 inch snow's on it. mostly our snow depths ar from 2 inch to 6 inch. Ice is our biggest problem.
This build is only for boat and tractor storage.My work shop is next to this carport.
Thanks, and thanks tractor Beam


----------



## Cublover

DrBailey said:


> The metal port has been in place for approx.10 years, its had two or three 12 and 18 inch snow's on it. mostly our snow depths ar from 2 inch to 6 inch. Ice is our biggest problem.
> This build is only for boat and tractor storage.My work shop is next to this carport.
> Thanks, and thanks tractor Beam


My 'carport' thing was 18X36x12. Added snow load braces and insulation.
Now it's a shop. The stuff that made it a 'shop' was laying there for 5 years before the boys and I actually used it.
The people that wasted my time and dream let it lay for 5 years.


----------



## wjjones

Nice job.. I have been considering doing ours like this its a 20x22, and I wondered what it would look like now I know.. Are you going to put a garage door on the other end?


----------



## DrBailey

wjjones said:


> Nice job.. I have been considering doing ours like this its a 20x22, and I wondered what it would look like now I know.. Are you going to put a garage door on the other end?


 I havnt planned on a garage door on it, I think a door on it would make it a taxable building instead of a carport.


----------



## Country Boy

DrBailey said:


> I havnt planned on a garage door on it, I think a door on it would make it a taxable building instead of a carport.


How about a canvas tarp that you can roll up on a pipe suspended above the doorway. You could put a pipe at the bottom to keep it stable and weighted down, then just crank the upper pipe to unroll it and cover the opening when it rains or snows. Roll it back up when done and you are all set. That's what I want to do with my shop until I get some overhead doors installed. The sliding doors I have now don't seal very well and let out a lot of heat in winter.


----------



## DrBailey

Country Boy said:


> How about a canvas tarp that you can roll up on a pipe suspended above the doorway. You could put a pipe at the bottom to keep it stable and weighted down, then just crank the upper pipe to unroll it and cover the opening when it rains or snows. Roll it back up when done and you are all set. That's what I want to do with my shop until I get some overhead doors installed. The sliding doors I have now don't seal very well and let out a lot of heat in winter.


 The tarp idea is what I have planed for this winter, might do something different come Spring.


----------



## Thomas

No doubt about it,if your regular job should end indeed you have fall back job,nice..nice job Dr.


----------



## Cublover

DrBailey said:


> I havnt planned on a garage door on it, I think a door on it would make it a taxable building instead of a carport.


Only if they can see the end of it from the street.
Md looks at those carports as a 'tent'. A temporary structure that can be gone in 1/2 a day.


----------



## imlouisehale

You did it very well. Just like an expert :thumbsup:, I'm not just kidding you but I tell the truth. Unbelievable that this was your first time.


----------



## DrBailey

imlouisehale and thomas , thanks for the kind words, I did enjoy doing that and it has worked out real well. 
I enjoy this building thing, I even closed in my back porch deck this past Summer. Almost done but not quit


----------



## DrBailey

I dont think I posted the inclosing build on my house car-port, If I did Im sorry for the repeat. I actually did this last Fall right after the metal car-port job.
It is complete inside and out now, sorry for not to good of pics.


----------



## DrBailey

Here is a pic I forgot,


----------



## Tarp_man

Wow!!! You get an A+ on that job. I didn't think that you could make a metal carport look that good. Maybe you need to go into the contracting business full time. That carport definitely isn't going anywhere.
Storage garages and carports


----------



## grnspot110

Nice work!!!


----------



## fatjay

Looks very good. I'd have probably put stone down first though. In my area that would become a muddy MESS come the wet season. I'm very jealous though, I don't have anywhere near the room I want/need.


----------



## DrBailey

fatjay said:


> Looks very good. I'd have probably put stone down first though. In my area that would become a muddy MESS come the wet season. I'm very jealous though, I don't have anywhere near the room I want/need.


originally I parked my motor home where the metal carport is now. there is a asphalt pad poured there. my intention was and is to put down some corse rock around that area. It will not be used as a work shop , only boat and car storage.


----------



## DrBailey

A short time back i removed the back wall that I had installed, opened the space into the back area that I had covered before.
I closed in the side that was a lean-to. I have enough space now to store the bass boat and hot rod in there.


----------



## pogobill

Looks good Dr. You sure can't have too much covered space! I'm thinking I may start a new build in the spring to give me a little more covered storage and free up some floor space in the shop!


----------



## DrBailey

pogobill said:


> Looks good Dr. You sure can't have too much covered space! I'm thinking I may start a new build in the spring to give me a little more covered storage and free up some floor space in the shop!


LOL, theres no end to it, I think I will only buy things that can set outside from now on. actually at my age I think I should stop buying anything. lol Why does a retiree insinst on buying more JOBS????? we need a challenge I guess


----------



## Cublover

pogobill said:


> Looks good Dr. You sure can't have too much covered space! I'm thinking I may start a new build in the spring to give me a little more covered storage and free up some floor space in the shop!


Pogo, Keep building and you will end up like my 'in town' estate! I can 'mow' in 10 minutes at the house. Everything else has a roof over it!


----------



## Cublover

DrBailey said:


> LOL, theres no end to it, I think I will only buy things that can set outside from now on. actually at my age I think I should stop buying anything. lol Why does a retiree insinst on buying more JOBS????? we need a challenge I guess


Dr, What's happening with the Rambler?


----------



## DrBailey

Cublover said:


> Dr, What's happening with the Rambler?


The poor little thing is still setting out in the backyard. My Winter plans all fell threw, I have been covered up with repairs to the tow trucks, I have had three bouts with colds and upper respiratory infections this Winter. To much to go into! Im just trying to hold on till Spring gets here, than maybe a fresh start,lol


----------



## Cublover

DrBailey said:


> The poor little thing is still setting out in the backyard. My Winter plans all fell threw, I have been covered up with repairs to the tow trucks, I have had three bouts with colds and upper respiratory infections this Winter. To much to go into! Im just trying to hold on till Spring gets here, than maybe a fresh start,lol


I don't like the 'sick' part, Just the "still in the back yard" and "Fresh start in the spring" part".

I shoveled a hole thru the snow to the under-part of my tow truck one winter so I could drop the oil pan and replace the oil pump. 15 degrees, but I couldn't move it and needed it 'yesterday'! I feel your pain!


----------



## pogobill

Hey DrBailey, you take care of yourself. Spring is a good time to start a project, until then take care of yourself!


----------



## DrBailey

Cublover said:


> I don't like the 'sick' part, Just the "still in the back yard" and "Fresh start in the spring" part".
> 
> I shoveled a hole thru the snow to the under-part of my tow truck one winter so I could drop the oil pan and replace the oil pump. 15 degrees, but I couldn't move it and needed it 'yesterday'! I feel your pain!


Brings back a memory, I did the same thing in the snow to change the starter on out Mercury. It wasn't to cold under there!!


----------



## DrBailey

pogobill said:


> Hey DrBailey, you take care of yourself. Spring is a good time to start a project, until then take care of yourself!


 Thanks pogo for the concern, we have near a inch and half if rain today, think I will stay in the dry this week end. yesterday it got to 69 degrees oh man it felt like Spring!


----------



## dooley

Very nice work Dr.!


----------



## DrBailey

Thanks dooley, I appriciate it


----------



## Tarp_man

*Carport*

Where did you get your carport from? Is this one of the units from American Steel Carports or similar brand? Have you had good luck with these?
http://mercershelters.com/


----------



## edwills2123

GA Portable Buildings is an online destination for high quality metal carport building sheds. We are dealing in with fixed and portable carport both.


----------

